# blue reflection woc



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

what we're going for...












I will show you how I got there, one step at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









start with no makeup on. just a clean, moisturized face, and add vaseline (or whatever else to moisturize your lips)






add prep&prime and udpp

okay...let's get goin!










take bamboom paint and apply with brush or fingers. I used both. The second picture is the result.






this is what we're working with...
wild and crazy's sea legend, ocean blue from nixie,and some random blue from nixie. I got this pallete from mzreyes so I have no clue what this color is! but i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








start with the sea legend. apply to inner corners. And so you know, I soppy  am ridiculously sloppy!!! Clean up as you go or later...






take your nixie color. It has a neat sifter so you won't spil all over if you're clumsy. 




go ahead and put some on your brush. 








I pack it on and kind of brush it. We're aiming to cover from where we stopped with the wild &crazy to almost the end. maybe 3/4?




you'll end up with something like this more or less





grab the mystery color and pack it on . I used a mary kay signature brush. i have had these for such a long time and i love em!
 Oh and don't forget to blend as you go guys!! and blend at the end for good measure =)














end result

oh yeh and we're creating a shape that kind of follows the brow, and it doesn't go that high up. but feel free to alter this to your liking 










ok, now lets redo the inner color just for good measure










i am now going to add a highlight. this is vue by lancome





okay, so let's line the bottom with some of the nixie mystery color. I dipped my brush in a bit of water first. I pushed around the color because I didn't want to dip it in the actual eyeshadow






apply to lower lid. 


but i think it's...
time to clean up !!




i got these from the 99 cent store. they work pretty well actually!




start cleaning!! notice how i got the mystery blue ALL over my nose lol

okay, let's move on!









I then traced the waterline with a torquoise eyeliner from makeup forever. 





i wanted to use blue chrome from mark by avon on the upper lid




now we have this 












okay, so now add the scandalash mascara in black from mark by avon

done with eyes, it's time for the face! 





take nixie foundation & smear all over with this mac foundation brush













take a smaller brush and use around eyes, mouth and on darker spots. I got this one at target











i left my other powder in my purse so i used Mary Kay's loose powder in bronze 1. I actually really love their face makeup and other stuff 









start buffing it in , i used a mary kay powder brush







BLUSHES! 
orgasm at top (use this as a highlight), rimmel berry onleft and on the right is mac's fever




start applying under your cheekbone. Now you might not want to add so much as I did. I am in poor lighting nad it didn't look like much but now seeing these, it is lol.





see what i mean...






take berry and apply to cheeks and whereever else






take your highlight and add to nose higher on the cheekbones, etc. Like I said, this is a lot, but it's okay, because we're going to buff it . 





take sephora's blush brush and buff. I "moved" the product up.





I do my brows last . I use a combo of benefit's brow zings and lancome's couture shadow. I use a mary kay brow brush







we end up with this .





now brush with the other side of the brush to blend more and make it less dark



LIPS time! 
I chose this color from smashbox i got in a costco set














we're using the color on the left. It appears to be a nude color though in these pictures it's showing up as pinkish. I put a bit of the color on the right on as well. IRL it is whitegoldish. 










it came with a brush but it's too big so use your fingers or another brush if you like


VOILA WE'RE DONE. 





SMILE AND LOOK ALIVE (incubus anyone???)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 6, 2008)

Simply gorgeous! Blue looks great on you!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## poison (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, this is gorgeous! You have such a great smile!


----------



## vintage (Jan 6, 2008)

makeup


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 6, 2008)

You look like HEAVEN! Great tutorial! I must, must, must
try this look, now! It's delicious! And, that blue is just 
stunning on you! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 6, 2008)

looks great!!!


----------



## Fee (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous Very well explained!!^^

<33


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you all, im glad you liked it =)


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn girl, this is the HOTNESS!! The entire look is awesome!!  Your liner is always perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I love that you are not afraid of color!!!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Damn girl, this is the HOTNESS!! The entire look is awesome!! Your liner is always perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love that you are not afraid of color!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thanks Diva!!


----------



## solardame (Jan 6, 2008)

I really like this look! That blue is insane! I would love to know which shade it is.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solardame* 

 
_I really like this look! That blue is insane! I would love to know which shade it is._

 
i would love to know too. I think imma take the pallete to the nixie shop and ask them. if you look on their website, you might be able to narrow it down
. 

edit...i just looked . It looks like either electric blue or azure

Welcome to Nixie Cosmetics


----------



## pichima (Jan 6, 2008)

excellent tutorial!

well done


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pichima* 

 
_excellent tutorial!

well done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you =)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2008)

Love it!  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice tutorial.. Very detailed


----------



## solardame (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the AWESOME tutorial! You rock!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Thank you for the AWESOME tutorial! You rock!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solardame* 

 
_Thanks for the link!_

 
thanks myspace love =)


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK in all honesty, I have to say that I really hate bright blue eyes.
But you have been the first (and so far only) exception! I hate to admit it, but I really just fell in love with how this looks on you! The color looks soooo nice on your skintone. Maybe i hate blue so much b/c I normally see it on super light people and it reminds me of that bad blue eyeshadow and pale lips look... which annoys me... im a complicated person ;-) lol
Good job and keep those bright colors coming!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeluv009* 

 
_OK in all honesty, I have to say that I really hate bright blue eyes.
But you have been the first (and so far only) exception! I hate to admit it, but I really just fell in love with how this looks on you! The color looks soooo nice on your skintone. Maybe i hate blue so much b/c I normally see it on super light people and it reminds me of that bad blue eyeshadow and pale lips look... which annoys me... im a complicated person ;-) lol
Good job and keep those bright colors coming!_

 

haha thanks!! you scared me at first lol. thank you hun


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 7, 2008)

Very pretty!
And I am jealous of your brows, they look sooo good!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 7, 2008)

it looks great.. i like it much


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the blues on ya


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

Great look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 7, 2008)

i wish i could pull off that blue like you!!!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish i could pull off that blue like you!!!_

 

im sure you can, grab some blue and go crazy =))


----------



## milamonster (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Very pretty!
And I am jealous of your brows, they look sooo good!_

 
thanks hun, iactually have a brows tut on here (video and a picture one), but i am going to do it again because that ones crappy! lol


----------



## milamonster (Jan 9, 2008)

i think the blue is electric blue from Nixie. I will ask them next time I go in if they're open. 

This is entered into the tutorial contest so please vote if you like it =) Thanks


----------



## Ciara (Jan 9, 2008)

great tut......i love these colors on you


----------



## milamonster (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks Ciara!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is so good, I love that blush color on you!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

looks amazing!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

You're very pretty, and the colors suit you!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you lovely ladies


----------



## na_pink (Jan 13, 2008)

this looks soo lovely on you


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

gorgeous! i love those liners!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks ladies!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, I love it!!!!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks Binky!


----------

